# Royal Armouries - Shogun



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

I found out that the Leeds Royal Armoury is hosting a display of Japanese artifacts between 6th June and 30th August.

http://www.royalarmouries.org/shogun


----------



## Alexa (Mar 5, 2005)

Maybe The Master can give us an inside look.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 6, 2005)

Ah, shame - the kids won't be around for the Mediaeval weekend (visiting relatives) - they would have loved that.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 6, 2005)

My 6yr old daughter is fascinated by the Armouries, I get a weekly request to go and visit


----------

